# DC: Fall Orchid Show & Sale, Oct 9-11



## Linus_Cello (Nov 23, 2009)

If anyone is interested in orchids (and supplies, such as tree fern and alliflor/clayballs) for their PDF habitats, come to the National Capitol Orchid Show & Sale Oct 9-11 at the National Aboretum. For more info, go to: The National Capital Orchid Society | Fall Show

Vendors include (the above website has hyperlinks to some of the vendors):

Al's Orchid Greenhouse 
Arbec Orchids 
Fishing Creek Orchids 
Floradise 
J&L Orchids 
Orchid Enterprise 
OrchidPhile 
Owens Orchids 
Plantio la Orquidea 
Quarter Acre Orchids 
Seagrove Orchids 
Woodstream Orchids


----------



## MD_Frogger (Sep 9, 2008)

Thanks for the heads up. I will be there for sure!


----------



## nburns (May 3, 2005)

Yeah, thanks for the heads up. I'll probably go. I could use a couple cool plants.


----------

